# Patience is a virtue



## Roach (May 13, 2015)

Almost 4 years to the date I joined this site, I have been raised. Last night was one of the most exciting things I have ever done. There were many times I felt that I would never make it to this point but I was told over and over to just be patient. So Hello to all my new brothers. May we cross paths one day and share a cold drink.






Bro. David Roach


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 13, 2015)

Congratulations brother


----------



## Roach (May 14, 2015)

Thanks brother.


----------



## dfreybur (May 14, 2015)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## MRichard (May 15, 2015)

Greetings Brother. I am not that far from you. What lodge do you belong to?


----------



## Roach (May 15, 2015)

Maple Leaf #147


----------



## MRichard (May 15, 2015)

Will try to visit one day. I think I know someone from high school in that lodge but I am not sure.


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (May 16, 2015)

Congrats Brother and welcome!!!


----------

